# Mercedes ED



## Lionnutz (Jul 24, 2014)

My folks want to do a S Class ED in the coming year. I was hoping someone here had some recent experience doing a MB ED that could help educate me like I have learned so much here regarding BMW EDs. Is there a board sponsor equivalent for MB EDs and how much of a discount from US MSRP have people gotten.


----------



## Dallas550 (Jan 16, 2011)

There are members on here that have actually done it, so I'm sure they will have better info. I came very close to signing the papers on one a few years ago. The price varies from dealer to dealer, and I had a hard time finding any semi local dealer willing to do much more than the standard euro discount. It can be done, I just don't think there's a Greg or Adrian in the MB world. If there is one, I wasn't able to find him.


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

10.2% off MSRP on a 2008 SL 55 AMG from Roger Jobs in Bellingham WA

If you can dicker for ~ 10% off you'll be doing well. Perhaps M Funf will step in; I think he's done at least one MB ED too.


----------



## bk000 (Jan 10, 2010)

My wife is taking ED of an E400 cabriolet on Aug. 31st.


----------



## Lionnutz (Jul 24, 2014)

bk000 said:


> My wife is taking ED of an E400 cabriolet on Aug. 31st.


Congratulations. Mind sharing any advice to assist me with my pending purchase? Who did u use? How much off Msrp? Any resources u reference to help u get the best possible deal


----------



## Lionnutz (Jul 24, 2014)

Dallas550 said:


> There are members on here that have actually done it, so I'm sure they will have better info. I came very close to signing the papers on one a few years ago. The price varies from dealer to dealer, and I had a hard time finding any semi local dealer willing to do much more than the standard euro discount. It can be done, I just don't think there's a Greg or Adrian in the MB world. If there is one, I wasn't able to find him.


I'd be willing to work with anyone transparent local or across the country. MB allows u to have the car delivered at a dealer of your choice. It does haven't to be the one u purchased from for their ED cars.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

Don't forget that some of the Bimmerfest sponsors (e.g., Jon Shafer, Bimmerfest Owner) work for dealers that have more than one brand. http://www.sbautogroup.com/premium-car-brands/

You could ask someone like Jon to hook you up with someone he knows handling MB European Delivery sales. Jon probably knows what their policies are as far as pricing, etc. Just a thought.


----------



## Bikie (May 2, 2004)

dkreidel said:


> 10.2% off MSRP on a 2008 SL 55 AMG from Roger Jobs in Bellingham WA
> 
> If you can dicker for ~ 10% off you'll be doing well. Perhaps M Funf will step in; I think he's done at least one MB ED too.


Roger Jobs is a Porsche, Audi, VW dealer. Great dealership I have bought three cars from them. They service our GTI. Dunno about MBZ. Wilson motors is the Bellingham MBZ dealer. Bought a couple there too. Both good dealers.


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

Bikie said:


> Roger Jobs is a Porsche, Audi, VW dealer. Great dealership I have bought three cars from them. They service our GTI. Dunno about MBZ. Wilson motors is the Bellingham MBZ dealer. Bought a couple there too. Both good dealers.


I bought my ED C2S and the 997TT from Roger Jobs in Bellingham, and their ED guy also represented MB ED's. Now that I think about it, the dealer might have been someone else but I did the deal and picked up the Benz as well as the 2 P cars at Jobs. Roger Jobs was great!


----------



## M FUNF (Apr 2, 2008)

Glad to help, MB ED is to my way of thinking a lot less complicated than BMW, only because BMW buyers go through a thousand mental masturbations trying to get the bottom dollar cost. As for MB mostly the price is the price and will not differ much from dealer to dealer, if this is their 1st MB they can count on US invoice minus delivery costs. The rest is just straight forward, order the car, schedule your pick up date, go to Stuttgart and get a car. There are a some additional benefits (at a price) like the Alps Rallye Package that can really defray the cost of the trip and can be customized to the trip you want to take. I have done several MB and 2 BMW ED's and would be more than willing to help your parents. I help ED customers at my local MB/BMW ED customers maximize their trips and would be glad to help your parents also. PM me and I will get them started.

There is no other site like this one for any other make. I send all ED customers here to get familiar with what others are experiencing. This is the Bible on ED (sorta).


----------



## eazy (Aug 20, 2002)

How does Mercedes ED lease work?


----------



## USM3fan (Jun 12, 2014)

Thanks Munich local. Appreciate all your help and asnwers


----------



## bk000 (Jan 10, 2010)

Lionnutz said:


> Congratulations. Mind sharing any advice to assist me with my pending purchase? Who did u use? How much off Msrp? Any resources u reference to help u get the best possible deal


MB is a flat 7% of the MSRP and no destination fee. Many people are able to negotiate another 3% off. Just start with your local dealer and ask to speak with their European Delivery specialist. If they don't know what you're talking about leave and go to another MB dealer. Tell them you want another 3% off above the ED discount and start working a deal.


----------



## M FUNF (Apr 2, 2008)

eazy said:


> How does Mercedes ED lease work?


Pretty standard much like BMW, just check the MF.


----------



## eazy (Aug 20, 2002)

M FUNF said:


> Pretty standard much like BMW, just check the MF.


Do they cover the 2nd payment like new the residuals are based on us delivery msrp not ED msrp


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

Lionnutz said:


> I'd be willing to work with anyone transparent local or across the country. MB allows u to have the car delivered at a dealer of your choice. It does haven't to be the one u purchased from for their ED cars.


Is that something new? My most recent Mercedes ED entailed having the car delivered to a different dealer but I had to get the OK from the accepting dealer and it seems they had the right to ask for an additional fee though in this case they did not due to prior business dealings.


----------



## M FUNF (Apr 2, 2008)

eazy said:


> Do they cover the 2nd payment like new the residuals are based on us delivery msrp not ED msrp


No MB builds in a grace period for 1st payment so sort of compensation but different.


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

M FUNF said:


> No MB builds in a grace period for 1st payment so sort of compensation but different.


Can you elaborate on this - with BMW, first lease payment is due before delivery, what about MB? What's exactly the grace period? Is the MF the same for US and euro delivery


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

We've been exploring ED of '16 MB E550 cabriolet. The local Montana dealer is cluless, but we found a proximate dealer who is willing to work a 10%+ discount from MSRP deal. The "play ball" dealer has contacted the "clueless" dealer, and apparently a zero cost Courtesy Re-delivery to the Clueless dealer is agreeable. MB's ED program includes 15 days insurance, more drop city options, 1 nights hotel stay, and no destination charge ($925)

I'm just not sure 1) we want a Benz and 2) I want to go through the process of educating and holding the selling dealer's hand while they learn the ins and outs of ED.

400+ HP big vert might be fun


----------



## bk000 (Jan 10, 2010)

dkreidel said:


> We've been exploring ED of '16 MB E550 cabriolet. The local Montana dealer is cluless, but we found a proximate dealer who is willing to work a 10%+ discount from MSRP deal. The "play ball" dealer has contacted the "clueless" dealer, and apparently a zero cost Courtesy Re-delivery to the Clueless dealer is agreeable. MB's ED program includes 15 days insurance, more drop city options, 1 nights hotel stay, and no destination charge ($925)
> 
> I'm just not sure 1) we want a Benz and 2) I want to go through the process of educating and holding the selling dealer's hand while they learn the ins and outs of ED.
> 
> 400+ HP big vert might be fun


10% discount is awesome. I'd try to make it work.

We were concerned with finding an experienced ED dealer and decided to go local and only got an additional 1% off over the 7% (total of 8%).

Now that we've done it, I would try to get the best deal even if the dealer was not well versed in the program.

Things to know:
1.) Can't order more than 6-months out. They will require a deposit.
2.) Must sign all loan / lease paper work no less than 30-days before delivery. YOUR DEALER WILL FORGET THIS SO MARK YOUR CALENDAR FOR 35-DAYS OUT and go sign your papers.
3.) If you're financing you must finance through Mercedes Benz because they won't have a VIN # assigned yet. You can refinance later for a better rate.
4.) The vacation package deal isn't saving you any money but you can finance it (kinda stupid) or it also will show on your window sticker.

Check this link regarding MB ED http://www.benzworld.org/forums/gen...7-sept-2015-european-delivery-tips-notes.html

feel free to message me at this forum


----------



## M FUNF (Apr 2, 2008)

bk000 said:


> 10% discount is awesome. I'd try to make it work.
> 
> We were concerned with finding an experienced ED dealer and decided to go local and only got an additional 1% off over the 7% (total of 8%).
> 
> ...


1. My dealer has never required a deposit, if you are a new customer then maybe.
2. Not necessarily timing is up to you.
3. Any institution that is familiar with ED, or a bank you have a personal working relationship with (not just a checking\savings account) will finance no problem
4. Try staying 5 nights with breakfast and in a couple of the hotels dinner is also included for 2 people for $1850 and see how you come out financially. It is a bargain.


----------



## bk000 (Jan 10, 2010)

M FUNF said:


> 1. My dealer has never required a deposit, if you are a new customer then maybe.
> 2. Not necessarily timing is up to you.
> 3. Any institution that is familiar with ED, or a bank you have a personal working relationship with (not just a checking\savings account) will finance no problem
> 4. Try staying 5 nights with breakfast and in a couple of the hotels dinner is also included for 2 people for $1850 and see how you come out financially. It is a bargain.


Wow. This is misleading information.

Having just come back from taking ED, I'm just trying to give some general advice to those who are thinking about embarking on a Mercedes Benz European Delivery.

1. Deposit? Ok, maybe you have dealer that doesn't require a deposit to place an order.

2. The car must be paid for in full 30-days prior to the delivery date. Unless you didn't pre-order your car and you're taking ED on what ever car they have available and you're less than 30-days prior to your delivery then you pay for the car in full immediately with the order. Yes, you can pay for your car in full earlier but no later than 30-days from delivery.

3. No bank will loan on a car without a VIN. So, no, you either pay in cash or finance/lease through MBFS. You can refinance the car once you have a VIN and a title has been issued. And while we're here, if you're financing, you should be prepared to make at lest one (maybe two) payments prior to receiving your car back stateside.

4. Wrong, no bargain here. It's a break-even at best. I just did this in September and paid for the "Black Forest Package". The 5 night package is really the 1 night you get free with ED already (in Stuttgart) plus 4 nights somewhere else. So you're paying $1850 for 4 nights. 3 of the 9 hotel options include dinner (Parkhotel Adler, Interalpen Hotel, & Hotel Traube Tonbach). Most of the hotels available are only $250/night w/breakfast (Parkhotel Adler is about $250 w/dinner)except for the Bayerischer Hof Munich which is $350 to $400/night (oh, and you must pay a supplement fee in addition to your MB package at the Bayerischer Hof on certain dates - such as in Sept/Oct). -AND- the MB package will not pay for more than 2-nights at the same hotel so you can't spend all four nights at the Bayerischer Hof and have it paid for by the MB package. Although the hotels are very nice with no "bad" rooms, you do not get to pick the category room you want. So you're pre-paying $462.50/night when most of the hotels w/dinner & tax will set you back $300 to $350/night. Check it out for yourself, just price it out on the hotel websites before you pull the trigger on the "package", it's easy to do. Also, the package gets you nothing else. No personal concierge service, trip planning, or anything extra. You can find the suggest route on-line.

Here's a list of the hotels that you can choose from (1 night in Stuttgart at either the Hotel am Schlossgarten or Graf Zeppelin are included free with ED; The Black Forest Package includes the 1 night in Stuttgart plus 4 nights at any of the other hotels listed -but will not pay for more than 2-nights in the same hotel):

Hotel am Schlossgarten
Stuttgart

Graf Zeppelin Hotel
Stuttgart

Hotel Traube Tonbach *
Baiersbronn

Parkhotel Adler*
Black Forest

Hotel Villino
Lindau

Hotel Mueller 
Hohenschwangau

Hotel Goldener Hirsch
Salzburg

Interalpen Hotel*
Telfs, Austria

Hotel Bayerischer Hof
Münich


----------



## M FUNF (Apr 2, 2008)

BK000
Mislead, no. I am glad you have experienced a MB ED I have done 6, plus 2 BMW EDs. Those include 2 "courtesy" S Class deliveries for the dealership and 4 of my own cars. One ED was to play tour guide for some of the dealer principals. I have never paid more than 1 week prior to delivery, my bank gladly covers the financing for EDs it just took a little education, but then I did say you had to have a working relationship with the bank. Yes the 5 nights would include the night in Stuttgart if you chose to work it that way, but as we stay with relatives just south of Stuttgart we use all five, I have also had MB book rooms for my children at the MB rate and I just pay when we settle with the hotel, I have also had them book extra days at MB price for me. It helps that your dealership ED person has a good working relationship with either BMW or MB as to what they will do for you if you ask. Thanks for the list of hotels however I have stayed in all of them over the years and have my personal preferences which I am willing to share with other EDers.


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

Too bad the castle hotel in Baden-Baden is no longer available. It was our favorite. Hopefully it will eventually get renovated and reopened with Mercedes adding it back, but as the years pass seems less and less likely. We have stayed at each of the following, but the Hotel Mueller was on our own.

My suggestion is to max out two of the days at the Interalpen in Austria. I have stayed there both with the MB package and on our own. Definitely you get a good value using the MB package and the included meals are a real plus. 



Graf Zeppelin Hotel
Stuttgart	



Parkhotel Adler*
Black Forest



Hotel Mueller 
Hohenschwangau 



Interalpen Hotel*
Telfs, Austria	


Hotel Bayerischer Hof
Münich


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

Any recommendation for a good Mercedes-Benz ED SA in Los Angeles? :dunno:


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

MB330 said:


> Any recommendation for a good Mercedes-Benz ED SA in Los Angeles? :dunno:


"Good" is a relative term, but there are a few CA's at House of Imports in Buena Park that will do a resonable ED deal w/o too much arm twisting; don't even bother talking to Fletcher Jones MB. I've been told the MD dealers in Alsion Viejo and Downtown (LA) MB will also work fair ED deals.


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

dkreidel said:


> "Good" is a relative term, but there are a few CA's at House of Imports in Buena Park that will do a resonable ED deal w/o too much arm twisting; don't even bother talking to Fletcher Jones MB. I've been told the MD dealers in Alsion Viejo and Downtown (LA) MB will also work fair ED deals.












Calabasas and Keyes European refuse my business. I will call today to Encino MBZ.
Start thinking to ditch ED for GLC if I do not find anyone close, just order for lease and instead get 428i GC for September ED.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

Don't forget that Jon Shafer, the founder of Bimmerfest, is the BMW European Delivery specialist at Santa Barbara Auto Group and it's a multi-line location that includes Mercedes Benz. I'm sure he could tell you if his Mercedes Benz counterpart is worthy of consideration for a European Delivery.


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

Ninong said:


> Don't forget that Jon Shafer, the founder of Bimmerfest, is the BMW European Delivery specialist at Santa Barbara Auto Group and it's a multi-line location that includes Mercedes Benz. I'm sure he could tell you if his Mercedes Benz counterpart is worthy of consideration for a European Delivery.


Thanks, I knew John personally after all this years at Bimmerfest.com and soo many Bimmerfest events 

Will definitely give him a call today. Just waiting for local guys response - he promise to call back in 1 hr.


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

Any luck locating ED friendly MB dealer?


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

skier said:


> Any luck locating ED friendly MB dealer?


After few letters to MBZ Customer Service - get phone calls from Calabasas and Encino dealership - both of them offer their service in selling GLC with European Delivery.

http://youtu.be/bKkqHH7PwXk


----------



## Boraxo (Sep 6, 2005)

Kind of amusing to find such good information on the MB ED programme here! Definitely something to consider after BMW shafted the ED discount.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

Boraxo said:


> Kind of amusing to find such good information on the MB ED programme here!


The most important point to keep in mind is that you have to deal with a cooperative dealer who is willing to offer decent deals on European Delivery. That's true of all of them whether BMW, Mercedes, Audi, Volvo, any of them, but especially Mercedes because some of them will just blow you off and tell you the 7% ED discount offered by the factory is all you're going to get. That's the same as some BMW dealers who insist that the 7%, now 5%, ED discount from the factory is all you get.

Some of them just don't go after ED customers at all. I remember a time when that might have been true for most BMW dealers because most of them didn't want to bother with ED deals, period. Of course that was some years back and that has gradually changed but there was a time when entire regions of the country were totally clueless when it came to European Delivery.

This is one of those times when recommendations from other customers on forums such as this one are very helpful. Whether it's BMW or Mercedes, you want to deal with somebody that you know understands the program and understands that you understand the program and that you expect more than just the factory discount.


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

Boraxo said:


> Kind of amusing to find such good information on the MB ED programme here! Definitely something to consider after BMW shafted the ED discount.


Now included maintenance is going from 4 to 3 years with MY17.


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

Gary J said:


> Now included maintenance is going from 4 to 3 years with MY17.


Yep, it's a race to the bottom.


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

$250+ per night for a hotel? You guys are outta my league. I never spend more than $100, and usually close to half that, when visiting Germany. I can stay over there twice as long by booking Pensions, Garni, and Zimmer Frei accommodations. Best of all are the farm stays with a delicious home-cooked Frühstück made from locally grown or raised products. Best way to meet the locals and experience the culture.


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

I didn't know a nice room precludes any of that.


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

Gluhwein said:


> *$250+ per night for a hotel? You guys are outta my league. I never spend more than $100*, and usually close to half that, when visiting Germany. I can stay over there twice as long by booking Pensions, Garni, and Zimmer Frei accommodations. Best of all are the farm stays with a delicious home-cooked Frühstück made from locally grown or raised products. Best way to meet the locals and experience the culture.


Ouch, I use hotel points for my hotel stay, being 175 night SPG PLT, when on vacation I never pay for my rooms.


----------



## 1northcar (Mar 7, 2015)

MB330 said:


> After few letters to MBZ Customer Service - get phone calls from Calabasas and Encino dealership - both of them offer their service in selling GLC with European Delivery.
> 
> http://youtu.be/bKkqHH7PwXk


Here is one in a different color. Really curious how it will stack up against BMW's new X1.


----------



## ShinySteelRobot (Aug 22, 2005)

1northcar said:


> Really curious how it will stack up against BMW's new X1.


The GLC is nice, although based on its size and price it's a competitor for the X3, not the X1.

It'll be interesting to see how the GLC stacks up against the forthcoming next-gen X3 in 2017.


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

ShinySteelRobot said:


> The GLC is nice, although based on its size and price it's a competitor for the X3, not the X1.
> 
> It'll be interesting to see how the GLC stacks up against the forthcoming next-gen X3 in 2017.


Right, but for ED purposes you have to compare to the X1 because it's the only SUV from BMW available. Sizewise it truly is the competitor of the X3. Some features that the GLC offers, not available on the X1, are the 360° view cameras, ventilated seats, and remote start.


----------



## 1northcar (Mar 7, 2015)

mdsbuc said:


> Right, but for ED purposes you have to compare to the X1 because it's the only SUV from BMW available. Sizewise it truly is the competitor of the X3. Some features that the GLC offers, not available on the X1, are the 360° view cameras, ventilated seats, and remote start.


Agreed on the ED availability point. Also both are their maker's newest less than full-sized SUVs. Thanks for the observations about differences with regard to available options.

I suspect that there are those in the market for a less than full-sized five passenger SUV from a luxury car maker who will be making their choice between the X1 and the GLC. While we are at it I guess we should also take a look at the GLA as a X1 competitor, but my sense is that is is more a car hatchback than a true SUV.


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

1northcar said:


> Agreed on the ED availability point. Also both are their maker's newest less than full-sized SUVs. Thanks for the observations about differences with regard to available options.
> 
> I suspect that there are those in the market for a less than full-sized five passenger SUV from a luxury car maker who will be making their choice between the X1 and the GLC. While we are at it I guess we should also take a look at the GLA as a X1 competitor, but my sense is that is is more a car hatchback than a true SUV.


I don't know much about the GLA, but from reviews I've read, it seems to be less than an entry level "luxury" vehicle. I have driven the X1 and think it is very well done.


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

1northcar said:


> Agreed on the ED availability point. Also both are their maker's newest less than full-sized SUVs. Thanks for the observations about differences with regard to available options.
> 
> I suspect that there are those in the market for a less than full-sized five passenger SUV from a luxury car maker who will be making their choice between the X1 and the GLC. While we are at it I guess we should also take a look at the GLA as a X1 competitor, but my sense is that is is more a car hatchback than a true SUV.


Do not forget Audi Q5 in this segment. I see more than few ED reports for that car in the last few years. Of course AUDIWord ED page is almost dead - no activity in the past few month.


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

Boraxo said:


> Kind of amusing to find such good information on the MB ED programme here! Definitely something to consider after BMW shafted the ED discount.


Here is another web site that I monitoring - but there are no activity accept my posts.


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

Having done a couple each of Audi, MB and Porsche ED's as well as 15 or 16 BMW ED's, the differences in the programs aren't really significant if you're willing to expend some effort to get a good deal. Buy/lease the car you want to drive, and enjoy your time in Europe. :thumbup:


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

dkreidel said:


> Having done a couple each of Audi, MB and Porsche ED's as well as 15 or 16 BMW ED's, the differences in the programs aren't really significant if you're willing to expend some effort to get a good deal. Buy/lease the car you want to drive, and enjoy your time in Europe. :thumbup:


----------



## ShinySteelRobot (Aug 22, 2005)

1northcar said:


> I suspect that there are those in the market for a less than full-sized five passenger SUV from a luxury car maker who will be making their choice between the X1 and the GLC.


There's actually a whole thread about that in the F48 X1 forum right here at Bimmerfest.

Not taking ED into account -- strictly looking at prices and wheelbases -- the GLA competes (barely) with the X1, and the GLC competes pretty well against the X3, IMHO.


----------



## 1northcar (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks for the link. Will check it out. By the way, for those interested in MB European Delivery, here is a photo of their European Delivery Center in Sindelfingen, just outside of Stuttgart, as taken from one of our prior MB European Deliveries. I understand the center has been remodeled and updated since our last encounter, but assume the entrance is at least similar.


----------



## 1northcar (Mar 7, 2015)

ShinySteelRobot said:


> The GLC is nice, although based on its size and price it's a competitor for the X3, not the X1.
> 
> It'll be interesting to see how the GLC stacks up against the forthcoming next-gen X3 in 2017.


That X1 in M Sport guise in your avatar looks like a real prize. Just reading the review on it as it currently is being displayed at the Detroit Auto Show sounds impressive. The reviewer really likes the upgrade in the seats which seems to be its otherwise achilles heal.


----------



## ShinySteelRobot (Aug 22, 2005)

1northcar said:


> That X1 in M Sport guise in your avatar looks like a real prize. Just reading the review on it as it currently is being displayed at the Detroit Auto Show sounds impressive. The reviewer really likes the upgrade in the seats which seems to be its otherwise achilles heal.


Thanks! It was a nice surprise to see that the X1 at the Detroit auto show is nearly a clone of mine. 

Test driving the X1 with standard seats was a disappointment since the standard seats don't fit me very well, although I loved pretty much everything else during the test drive. Luckily the M Sport seats are a big improvement, IMHO.


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

Because there is no European Delivery forum on the MB sites, I've got a couple of questions for those here who have experience with MB ED.

1) How long does it take to get a confirmation on a requested delivery date? My SA, who also set up my last BMW ED, told me that MB is much slower in these things.

2) What hotels are available for the "free night" in Stuttgart? Does MB assign a hotel for you, or do you get to choose? If you get to choose, any recommendations? 

I'll probably have more questions as this process continues, and appreciate responses and comments from fellow BMW EDers who have also done MB ED. :thumbup:


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

mdsbuc said:


> Because there is no European Delivery forum on the MB sites, I've got a couple of questions for those here who have experience with MB ED.
> 
> 1) How long does it take to get a confirmation on a requested delivery date? My SA, who also set up my last BMW ED, told me that MB is much slower in these things.
> 
> ...


1- I do not know.
2- check video on my second post - owner of the video mention hotel in this video.


----------



## M FUNF (Apr 2, 2008)

Review this thread from the beginning, all hotels are listed. You do not have to use the hotel in Stuttgart if you arrive early and take delivery that day. Then any hotel in the full list of ED hotels can be yours for 1 night when you wish.


----------



## 1northcar (Mar 7, 2015)

M FUNF said:


> Review this thread from the beginning, all hotels are listed. You do not have to use the hotel in Stuttgart if you arrive early and take delivery that day. Then any hotel in the full list of ED hotels can be yours for 1 night when you wish.


I never realized one could select a hotel out of Stuttgart if not participating in one of the packages such as the Black Forrest Alps Tour. If that is indeed the case I would highly recommend for those not participating in a tour package to select The Interalpen resort hotel in Austria which gives the most bang for the buck - assuming one is going to include Austria/Bavaria in their travels.

If the answer was only intended to apply to those selecting a package, I would still say it makes sense to not waste one of the vouchers for a hotel night at one of the offered Stuttgart hotels that are really not anything special. Instead invest that into another night at the Interalpen since you can stay in the same hotel for a maximum of two nights per the tour package rules.


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

1northcar said:


> I never realized one could select a hotel out of Stuttgart if not participating in one of the packages such as the Black Forrest Alps Tour. If that is indeed the case I would highly recommend for those not participating in a tour package to select The Interalpen resort hotel in Austria which gives the most bang for the buck - assuming one is going to include Austria/Bavaria in their travels.
> 
> If the answer was only intended to apply to those selecting a package, I would still say it makes sense to not waste one of the vouchers for a hotel night at one of the offered Stuttgart hotels that are really not anything special. Instead invest that into another night at the Interalpen since you can stay in the same hotel for a maximum of two nights per the tour package rules.


where I can read this tour package rule? 
Per my understanding you have one night free hotel with Standard Package.



> *Standard Package*
> Enjoy a one-night stay for two at your choice of selected hotel in Stuttgart, and breakfast or lunch at the Sindelfingen factory restaurant. After that, explore a variety recommended hotels and resorts in Europe's finest cities.


----------



## M FUNF (Apr 2, 2008)

MB330 said:


> where I can read this tour package rule?
> Per my understanding you have one night free hotel with Standard Package.


If you are looking for a definitive list of rules go to the MB ED site, but it will not cover the "what ifs" you are seeking. My experience has always been that MB has been very flexible as far as travel plans have been concerned. We stayed in the hotel on Lake Constance for our one night rather than staying in Stuttgart when we did the S-Class delivery in May of 14.:thumbup:


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

M FUNF said:


> If you are looking for a definitive list of rules go to the MB ED site, but it will not cover the "what ifs" you are seeking. My experience has always been that MB has been very flexible as far as travel plans have been concerned. We stayed in the hotel on Lake Constance for our one night rather than staying in Stuttgart when we did the S-Class delivery in May of 14.:thumbup:


If this is the case I would definitely try your recommendation or Interalpen resort


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks everyone. These are the kinds of responses I'm looking for. :thumbup:

M FUNF, Have you got an idea of how long I should wait for a confirmation of my selected delivery date?


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

MB paid for 1 night at Bayerischer Hof in Lindau during our last MB ED :thumbup:

I've also had MB pay for a night at Der Kleine Prinz in Baden-Baden on a different MB ED. The hotels in the tour packages offer value if you're clever about selecting the hotels.

I don't recall the leadtimes being significantly different than Audi or BMW


----------



## M FUNF (Apr 2, 2008)

If I were doing an ED with MB I would request 2 nights at the Interalpen with the 2nd night at my expense, when we have had children along the Interalpen rooms for them was at my expense but at the MB rate. It is one of our favorite stops but needs at least 2 nights. Perfect base of operations for Zugspitze, Castles, Bavarian Touring.


----------



## M FUNF (Apr 2, 2008)

This discussion points up the philosophical differences between the BMW ED and the MB program, with BMW you only get what is enumerated (and that may change to benefit BMW at any time). The MB program can be more flexible to better serve the customer, you just need to ask for a reasonable option. This may reflect the attitudes of the buyers of the different Marques toward the basic deal, too many of the posts in this forum deal with the bottom dollar cost as the overriding consideration in the whole process. MB offers less room for negotiation on price but has always been for me more flexible in customer service.


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

Here's some news; MBWorld has just opened a new and dedicated forum for European Delivery. Being new, there's a void there now, but it would be great if experienced EDers would join and help out in getting the new forum going. :thumbup:

http://mbworld.org/forums/european-delivery-your-new-car-209/


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

At what point during ED ordering process you ask for hotel locations?


----------



## M FUNF (Apr 2, 2008)

MB330 said:


> At what point during ED ordering process you ask for hotel locations?


After you have put your order in, and requested your delivery date, then you will have time to decide whether or not to use a travel package or not. Then you can select your hotel from the list provided by your CA.


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

M FUNF said:


> After you have put your order in, and requested your delivery date, then you will have time to decide whether or not to use a travel package or not. Then you can select your hotel from the list provided by your CA.


----------



## 1northcar (Mar 7, 2015)

Northcar said:


> Too bad the castle hotel in Baden-Baden is no longer available. It was our favorite. Hopefully it will eventually get renovated and reopened with Mercedes adding it back, but as the years pass seems less and less likely. We have stayed at each of the following, but the Hotel Mueller was on our own.
> 
> My suggestion is to max out two of the days at the Interalpen in Austria. I have stayed there both with the MB package and on our own. Definitely you get a good value using the MB package and the included meals are a real plus.
> 
> ...


Here is the latest on the "reopening" of the Buhlerhohe Castle Hotel in Baden Baden:

Hotel Chef: Bühlerhöhe will open in 2017

Next year should be construction start
from: AHGZ Print Issue No. 2014/48. from November 29, 2014 
Wolf Günthner
Bühl / Baden-Baden. The Schlosshotel Bühlerhöhe has to wait for new guests longer than planned. The envisaged for the coming year reopening of the 5-star superior hotel will not take place. Hotel director Reto Schumacher explained upon request, the reopening was not feasible in 2015. He is talking to the AHGZ assume that the latest 2017 again guests will then move into the renovated castle hotel. Currently plans would create. The neighboring Plättig Hotel, which belongs to Bühlerhöhe, had been already renovated. There were construction workers housed. The work in the Bühlerhöhe started going 2016th The owners would proceed carefully and would have made the Castle Hotel for good final after the renovation of two villas in Baden-Baden.
Hubert Schnurr, mayor of Buhl, waiting for the plans. These are necessary to ensure that the owner, a group of investors from Kazakhstan, who had bought a year ago, the hotel, ever can obtain a permit for the renovation and reconstruction of the hotel. For a proper renovation, investors must now spend at the EUR 80 million according to estimates by experts.
Growth in Baden-Baden
In Baden-Baden, the investors from Kazakhstan as mentioned were already active. In the resort town it is hoped also that on the Bühlerhöhe soon stop off life. "The reopening of the Bühlerhöhe would be desirable because the hotel still has a worldwide reputation," says Br


----------



## 1northcar (Mar 7, 2015)

With the price of oil so low curious if the investors from Kazakhstan have seen their investment capital shrink? 80 million Euros for the renovation is certainly not trump change. Here is to hoping that the restoration stays on track and that Mercedes once again includes the Buhlerhohe Castle Hotel in Baden Baden as one of their tie-in hotels for European Delivery.


----------



## CliffJumper (Aug 24, 2008)

Herbert at Mercedes Escondido (yes, not exactly LA) is a ED expert: while I did not purchase from him due to allocation issues, I've had several conversations with him and would not hesitate to buy from him in the future:
http://www.mbeuropeandelivery.com/index.php

As for other points: 
- no deposit required ( though your dealer may ask for one )
- yes, must be paid in full or have lease/financing arranged 30 days in advance. This is been told by not only by the dealer but also MBA USA in the documents they have sent me. 
- packages don't seem to be great deals. When I look at the same hotels on kayak or trip adviser, I often find the same or lower rates.


----------



## CliffJumper (Aug 24, 2008)

Deleted


----------



## edofazliu (May 29, 2015)

I just scheduled my wifes CLA250 eruo delivery for april 20th.. flying into stuttgart with 12 hour layover in berlin on the 18th... then driving through lucerne again... monaco/cannes for a few nights then off to gilbartar.. taking a ferry into morroco then dropping off in paris may 5th.. i cannot wait!!!


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

edofazliu said:


> I just scheduled my wifes CLA250 eruo delivery for april 20th.. flying into stuttgart with 12 hour layover in berlin on the 18th... then driving through lucerne again... monaco/cannes for a few nights then off to gilbartar.. taking a ferry into morroco then dropping off in paris may 5th.. i cannot wait!!!


Congrats! Your delivery will be the day after ours in Sindelfingen. Enjoy! :thumbup:


----------

